# DirectX Problem



## adaraten23 (Oct 29, 2007)

hi i have problem installing directx and when i install it it always says:

An internal system error occured.
Please refer to DXError.log and DirectX.log in your Windows folder to determine the problem.

i went to DXError.log and DirectX.log and it showed this:

DXError.log
View attachment DXError log file.txt


DirectX.log
View attachment DirectX log file.txt


----------



## adaraten23 (Oct 29, 2007)

plz i wanna play World of Warcraft so badly.......


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this helps
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/179113


----------



## adaraten23 (Oct 29, 2007)

ty i'll try


----------



## adaraten23 (Oct 29, 2007)

no sorry but it didn't work......it still shows the same message


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run 
sfc /scannow
check you have netframework installed
then try the install again
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en


----------



## aVirus (Feb 9, 2010)

You guys are awesome!!!


----------

